# ti-am mai spus cat de mult insemni pt mine



## andyyyhighlander

Hi there , i was wondering if someone could translate these phrases for me please.

ti-am mai spus cat de mult insemni pt mine

stii doar

cel mai mult

many thanks


----------



## Trisia

Hello, Andyhighlander, and welcome to the forum.

Sure, I'll give it a try:



> I've told you before how much you mean to me.
> 
> You do know
> 
> the most (possinly "you mean the most"...)


You're most welcome.


----------



## donjoe

andyyyhighlander said:


> stii doar


I'd say "surely you know" and note that it doesn't have any interrogative value whatsoever (whereas in English you may sometimes use this to elicit a response), but is only assertive.


----------



## Bloomenherz

How about:

"But I _have_ told you before how much you mean to me. 
Surely you must know. 
You are the world to me."


----------



## donjoe

Bloomenherz said:


> Surely you must know.


I don't "like it" because it has two words expressing certainty, which seems a little excessive. A _more English_ option would probably be "You must know by now".

The others seem fine, though it seems you've changed your mind about the third one (it's no longer equivalent to the one in the OP).


----------



## Deea

What do you think about this:
I told you how much you mean to me, you know actually that you mean the most.
?


----------



## Trisia

I have a feeling the message is pretty clear (or no more confused than the original).


----------



## RomanticBoy

donjoe said:


> I don't "like it" because it has two words expressing certainty, which seems a little excessive. A _more English_ option would probably be "You must know by now".
> 
> The others seem fine, though it seems you've changed your mind about the third one (it's no longer equivalent to the one in the OP).


 
I don't think that it is a problem in English (I am referring to British English here) to have the two words expressing certainty here. 'Surely you must know' is a set phrase in English and would not be considered excessive. Having said this, 'You must know by now' is also a very good English expression. I would say that both phrases express substantially the same meaning in this context and both are equally appropriate.


----------



## donjoe

RomanticBoy said:


> I don't think that it is a problem in English (I am referring to British English here) to have the two words expressing certainty here. 'Surely you must know' is a set phrase in English and would not be considered excessive.



Well, then. Thanks for the correction! It seems I've simply not come across "Surely you must know" often enough to realise it's a set phrase.


----------



## RomanticBoy

It is very rare that I am able to contribute anything myself rather than just asking questions, so it is a pleasure to do so! I only wish my Romanian were as good as your English.


----------



## andyyyhighlander

Multumesc all


----------

